# Springfield XD Hard Chrome



## nelskc

I am looking to get the slide of my XD refinshed. It is currently the blued/melonite finish. I want something that is stainless looking, and I was debating a matte hard chrome. I was looking for some advice on pricing and where people are getting it done. Also, if anyone has any other ideas feel free to chime in. Can one bead blast the XD finish to remove the melonite and its stainless under there? I just have a bunch of blued guns and need to mix it up. Thanks!


----------



## JeffWard

Google slide refinishing


----------



## nelskc

Yes sir, that was the first thing I did. Got price quotes and places to ship, I was looking for personal experience and prices from people who have actually had it done. Its appears $80 to $120 to get the slide and barrel done from the numerous online sights. Anyone have this done by an online vendor?


----------



## JeffWard

Forum Member Shipwreck has lots of experience with hard chrome. Some good, some bad... You might PM him.

JW


----------



## ski_crazy

Send it back to Springfield Armory. They will do anything you want done with top notch work. Their custom shop can do amazing work.


----------



## nelskc

Sent it out to http://www.originalmetaloy.com/ today. $130 bucks to Hard chrome slide and barrell. Should be back in 3 weeks, I will post pics when it comes back in. I have heard good things about their work, hopefully all goes well.


----------



## JeffWard

Review and pics would be great! Customer Service, time, quality, etc...

Thanks!

JW


----------



## nelskc

I received my hard chromed springfield XD back yesterday. The owner of originalmetaloy was Chris Peters, and was very professional to deal with. He responded to all my emails within an hour, and promised a 3 week turn around on the gun. I mailed it regular mail, so it took him a week to get it, but I received my pistol two and half weeks after he received it. All and all it was professional service, and the gun looks great. I don't noticed any difference when I rack the slide, or go through some function tests. I have not taken it to the range yet, but I will go next weekend. I think the gun looks pretty sweet, here are some pics;

Heres what it looks like before, only pic I have.










Heres the finished product. With my christmas present TLR-1 on it.


----------



## Shipwreck

Looks awesome.

I may have to try them. I just tried mahovsky's hard chrome and the quality wasn't very good.


----------



## nelskc

Yeah this quality is great; I am considering getting one of my glocks done, although I enjoy the Tenifer finish, much more than the XD melonite finish. What is your experience with the hard chrome durability ship? Any tips for caring for it?


----------



## not_possible

looks like they did a very good job, i'll have to keep them in mind for when i get ready to have my beretta refinished in the next few months.


----------



## Shipwreck

nelskc said:


> Yeah this quality is great; I am considering getting one of my glocks done, although I enjoy the Tenifer finish, much more than the XD melonite finish. What is your experience with the hard chrome durability ship? Any tips for caring for it?


Hard chrome will stand up to holster wear better than tennifer. 6 months of daily holster insertion will show whitish areas on the black surface of a Glock slide. The tennifer is not wearing - but the black, outer carbon coating on a Glock will wear.

3 years of carrying my P99c (until recently, I just switched to a USPc 45), and no wear. Only way to wear hard chrome is to drag it across the cement or scratch it with another metal object.


----------



## Shipwreck

not_possible said:


> looks like they did a very good job, i'll have to keep them in mind for when i get ready to have my beretta refinished in the next few months.


You can only hard chrom the slide on a Beretta. An aluminum frame cannot be hard chromed.

Now, it CAN be nickel plated first, and then hard chromed on top of that. But, not every hard chromer will do that, as it is 2 layers and could change tolerances.

I have seen some places in the past duracoat the frame to match the hard chromed slide on a Beretta, however


----------



## lovain1932

Looks Awsome now that you've had it back a little while are you still satisfied with the job Just wondering because I wanted to have something similar to mine and I'm into professionalism and service


----------



## BT2Flip

looks good ...
was it chromed or powder coated ??


----------



## nelskc

It was hard chromed with a matte finish


----------

